# What to do in a small accident



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

Would you pay from your own pocket or from your own insurance if you had a small accident? Would Uber cover up the costs for you?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That depends on your deductible and how much your premium will increase with an at fault collision claim.

Also largely depends on how much the repair costs is and how many digits come before the decimal point in my bank statement.

Uber has a $1000 deductible. lyft is $2500. My insurance is $500. Using Uber insurance wont increase my premium.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Timour said:


> Would you pay from your own pocket or from your own insurance if you had a small accident? Would Uber cover up the costs for you?


Depends on fault but.. you need to understand HOW deductibles work., which apparently you don't have a clue.

If the total damage is less than $1000 uber won't pay anything, Lyft is $2,500.

That's how deductibles work. You are on the hook for the first $1000/$2500 if you are at fault, and App on attached to a trip.

If you are at fault and it is $2,395 in damage?

You pay $1,000 with uber and $2,395 with lyft.

If it's $866 in damage you pay $866 with both uber and lyft.

If it's $2,501?

It's $1000 with Uber $2,500 with lyft

$400,000

$1,000 Uber, $2,500 with lyft.

If you are not at fault the other guy's insurance covers it.

If you are a victim of a Hit and run? It falls back on you.

With small accidents you're actually going to end up paying for the ENTIRE bill if it's your fault, IE a minor fender bender and both cars just need a new bumper.


----------

